# Körpermodifikationen (Body modding)



## Pasqualdi (23. November 2010)

Body Modification oder Body modding fasst formal den gesamten Bereich Körpermodifikation zusammen. Eng gesehen gehts bei Ohrringen los und hört "nirgendwo" auf.
Körperdehnungen, Piercings - aber offenbar nicht Tattoos zählen zum Bereich der Körpermodifikation.

Kennt Ihr Leute, die ihren Körper "gemodded" haben? Würdet ihr es tun, z.B. wenn euer Partner darauf besteht?
Wo wäre bei euch die Grenze, und was dürfte Euer Partner an Körpermodifikationen an sich vornehmen?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6rpermodifikation


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2010)

Pasqualdi schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr Leute, die ihren Körper "gemodded" haben? Würdet ihr es tun, z.B. wenn euer Partner darauf besteht?
> Wo wäre bei euch die Grenze, und was dürfte Euer Partner an Körpermodifikationen an sich vornehmen?



Leute kennen? Ja. Rest: Gar nichts.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. November 2010)

Ich hab auch nicht vor, mich piercen oder tätowieren zu lassen.

Man sieht aber oft genug Leute, die das machen lassen.

Jeder soll selbst entscheiden wie weit sie oder er sich tätowieren lässt. Persönlich finde ich aber Piercings an sehr unpassenden Stellen (wie auf dem Bild in wiki an der Stirn) eklig und Tätowierungen im Gesicht gefallen mir auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. November 2010)

An mir würden Piercings glaub ziemlich dämlich aussehen, hätte gerne Pluggs aber geht halt beruflich nicht 
Ein Tattoo hät ich unglaublich gern, weiß auch wo es hin soll aber ich hab noch nicht >das< Motiv und letztlich hat das noch Zeit.

Ich finde aber Tats und die meisten Piercings an Mädels recht nice :>


----------



## Euphemia (23. November 2010)

Ich habe 4 Ohrringe, ein Bauchnabelpiercing und 3 Tätowierungen. Früher hatte ich mal ein Lippenbandpiercing(Das ist diese kleine Haut unter der Oberlippe) aber habe es dann rausgenommen. Es kommt immer drauf an was durchstochen wurde oder tätowiert, manche Sachen sehen echt gut aus und andere würde ich nie im leben machen geschweige denn dass es schön aussieht. Aber das ist Geschmacksache .

Bei meinen Tätowierungen habe ich lange rumstudiert und mir wirklich gut überlegt was ich stechen will, finde das Motiv sollte einem schon zusprechen und nicht einfach wahllos etwas stechen lassen dass einem in 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefällt (Arschgeweih z. Piercings wachsen zu, die meisten zumindest, aber Tätowierungen zu entfernen ist ein langwieriger und schmerzhafter Prozess.
Piercings im Gesicht finde ich immer etwas "heiss", entweder es sieht echt gut aus oder aber es sieht aus als hätte man Dreck im Gesicht. Ich würde mir nichts im Gesicht machen (Ausnahme im Mund) schon wegen meinem Beruf nicht.


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2010)

also so tatoos etc finde ich völlig ok aber solche Leute die sich dann oft operieren lassen etc,sodass sie aussehen wie echsen...das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Euphemia (23. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> also so tatoos etc finde ich völlig ok aber solche Leute die sich dann oft operieren lassen etc,sodass sie aussehen wie echsen...das verstehe ich nicht



Jop das verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Oder solche Leute die sich die Zunge teilen lassen damit sie aussehen wie eine Schlange.. *grusel*. 

p.s: bei deiner Signatur bekomme ich jedes Mal hunger


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Jop das verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Oder solche Leute die sich die Zunge teilen lassen damit sie aussehen wie eine Schlange.. *grusel*.
> 
> p.s: bei deiner Signatur bekomme ich jedes Mal hunger



jeder bekommt da hunger  sogar ich selbst :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2010)

Piercings an sich und Tattoos finde ich gut. Nur wenn es zu viel ist, sieht es meistens nicht mehr schön aus. 
Ein Tattoo werde ich mir vielleicht irgendwann auch mal stechen lassen aber Piercings wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Ich habe selbst 3 Tattoos und ein Septum-Piercing. Das Piercing sieht man nicht immer, weil man den Schmuck in die Nase klappen kann. Bei öffentlichen Anlässen und als angehender Lehrer eine gute Sache. Man muss zwar höllisch aufpassen, es nicht gedankenlos rauszureissen, aber so muss man nicht auf das Piercing verzichten, wenn es der Job nicht erlaubt.

Sieht dann so aus (man achte auf meine Nase):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Tattoos befinden sich an Oberarm, Handgelenk und Hüfte. Alle drei gefallen mir heute noch, das an der Hüfte möchte ich aber nachstechen lassen. 
Leider hat sich die Haut dort durch Gewichtsverlust verändert und es gibt einige "schwammige" Stellen. Ansonsten hat sich die Farbe bei allen nicht verändert und die Motive sind von guter Qualität. Darauf lege ich sehr viel Wert, denn meine Tattoos werde ich mein Leben lang tragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis vor kurzem hatte ich zusätzlich 2 Lippenpiercings. Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Stäbe meine Zähne gereizt haben und sie dadurch empfindlicher wurden. Zudem gefielen mir die Piercings nicht mehr, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sie mich jünger und unreifer erscheinen liessen. Also habe ich sie rausgenommen. Und ich gefalle mir ohne eigentlich viel besser. Die überflüssigen Stichkanäle werde ich mir in nächster Zeit beim Hautarzt öffnen lassen, damit die Löcher wieder zuwachsen.

Dazu kommen gedehnte Ohrlöcher. Ich bin mittlerweile bei 22 mm angekommen und dabei werde ich auch bleiben. Meist trage ich unauffällige "Plugs", so dass man nicht durch die Ohrlöcher schauen kann. Wenn es sein muss, kann man den Schmuck aber auch unter den Haaren verbergen.

Von Cuttings, Brandings oder anderen Späßen halte ich hingegen nichts.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. November 2010)

Ich habe keine Tattoos, Ohringe, Brandings, Piercings oder irgendwelche anderen ...ings!

Meine persönlichen Grenzen sind dahher recht einfach zu definieren.

An meinen Astral Körper in spe 
lass ich nur Wasser und CD.

Was andere machen sollen sie machen wie sie wollen. 
(eingeschlossen meine Herzdame)


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2010)

ich selber habe (noch) nix aber werde mir sobald meine finanzen es zu lassen das eine oder andere tatoo stechen lassen

piercings stehen mir net finde ich also lass ich die finger davon^^

aber bei andern sehe ich solche sachen sehr gern an

auch etwas "extremere" sachen wie implantate etc finde ich teils echt nice


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2010)

wie teuer ist ein Tattoo eig so?


----------



## Deathstyle (23. November 2010)

Kommt halt drauf an wie groß, ob farbig, wie detailliert oder wieviel ausgemalten Stellen.. Also viele Faktoren die eben noch eins bestimmen: Arbeitszeit.
Also, soweit ich weiß :>


----------



## Pasqualdi (23. November 2010)

Je nach Tättowierer ca. zwischen 300-500&#8364; Äbhängig von größe, farbe und qualität.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie teuer ist ein Tattoo eig so?



Kommt auf die Größe und das Motiv an. Ein kleines Motiv ist günstiger als ein riesiges Kunstwerk auf dem Rücken. Ist der Nadelkünstler deiner Wahl eine Szenegröße und für gute Arbeiten bekannt, wirst du sicherlich noch mal drauf zahlen. Und farbige Tattoos kosten immer etwas mehr.

Ich habe für das Tattoo, das ich gepostet habe, 180 EURO bezahlt und der Preis war für die Qualität und die Tatsache, dass die Farben immer noch toll sind, okay.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. November 2010)

Ich werde nichts mit mir machen lassen. Ich bin nicht mal beim Kieferorthopeden gewesen. 
Ein rein kosmetischer Eingriff ist bei mir Tabu. 2 Nach hinten stehende Zähne sind völlig
normal, im gegensatz zum Blendwerk, den so mancher im Maul mit sich herumträgt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Ich hätte gerne ein Tattoo, aber meine Freundin lässt mich nicht. Sie beschneidet meine Grundrechte!

Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine schwarze Schlange auf dem Unterarm.. aber ob das im öffentlichen Dienst so angebracht ist.. naaa ja.


----------



## Konov (23. November 2010)

Tattoo könnte ich mir vllt ein kleines vorstellen, habe aber bisher keins. Piercings find ich abartig, passt einfach nicht irgendwie...


----------



## Dominau (23. November 2010)

Momentan 2 Ohrlöcher. Wollte sie dehnen, habs dann aber doch gelassen wegem Ausbildungsplatz.
Tattoos will ich auch noch welche :>

Was ich mir auch noch gern machen würde ( steht schon auf meiner Wunschliste )...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Labret Piercing.
<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2010)

Lass es sein,Dominau! Das wird dir überhaupt nicht stehen


----------



## Dominau (23. November 2010)

Ich weiß, aber es sieht sooooooooo cool aus.
Hätte es aber warscheinlich sowieso nicht gemacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2010)

Sowas geht wenn überhaupt nur bei Frauen, Männern steht sowas einfach nicht.


----------



## Dominau (23. November 2010)

Einer meiner Kumpels hat sowas, sieht recht annehmbar aus.
Und auf dem Beispielbild ist ja auch ein kerl.
Also ich würde nicht sagen das es nur Weibern steht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2010)

Und genau das Bild da, hat mich in meiner Meinung bestärkt, dass es bei Männern nicht gut aussieht.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

Hm. Also ich hab insgesamt vier Ohrringe (links einen, rechts noch die zweite "Reihe" quasi am Ohrläppchen und oben im Knorpel einen Ring) und ein Piercing rechts an der Unterlippe. Eine Sandkastenfreundin von mir und ich haben schon mit 13 oder 14 gesagt, dass wir uns an ihrem 18. Geburtstag piercen lassen werden, daraus wurde dann nix, weil sie sonntags Geburtstag hatte, aber direkt am Montag danach waren wir im Piercingstudio. Eigentlich wollten wir beide ein Zungenpiercing, aber mir war die Gefahr zu groß, dass diverse Nerven durchstochen werden und ich bleibende Schäden davontrage, vor allem beim Sprechen. Das Lippenpiercing gefällt mir allerdings bis heute, nachdem der blöde Gesundheitsstecker mit Glitzersteinchen mal draußen war. Erst war ein Ring mit zwei Kugeln drin, den hab ich aber wegen meinem Beruf im Rettungsdienst gegen einen unauffälligeren Stecker mit einer Silberkugel eingetauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Sowas hatte ich ein gutes Jahr drin, nur waren die Kugeln ein kleines bisschen enger aneinander.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Und sowas hab ich nun, etwas kleiner und nur rechts.

Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Tattoo stechen zu lassen. Als Position kamen eigentlich für mich immer nur der Nacken oder der Knöchel in Frage, als Motiv bin ich auch auf 3-4 eingeschränkt. Mir würde ein kleines Elfenpärchen im Nacken gefallen, oder auch ein schlichter Sinusrhythmus an der gleichen Stelle - wobei zu letzterem natürlich größeren Bezug habe und auch eher in die Richtung tendiere. Bis vor einer Zeit hab ich mit einer Echse gespielt, die außen am Knöchel quasi "nach oben wandert", aber mittlerweile überlege ich, ob ich das auch in 10 Jahren noch schick finde. Wenn es doch der Knöchel wird, tendiere ich eher zu einem Äskulapstab. Na ja, egal, was es wird, selbst zeichnen will ich es auf jeden Fall. Doch momentan bin ich mir nur zu 98% sicher, und bevor ich nicht zu 110% sicher bin, lasse ich mir kein permanentes Tattoo stechen - Mein Piercing kann ich rausnehmen, mein Tattoo nur schmerzhaft und langwierig entfernen lassen und deswegen will ich in dem Fall absolute Sicherheit.

Was gespaltene Zungen, Brandings, Magnet- und Silikonimplantate, Vampirzähne, Elfenohren und den ganzen andern Schmarrn angeht - Wer es mit sich machen lassen möchte, bitte. Aber ich sicherlich lasse mir nicht den Körper aufschnippeln und ein Herzchen aus Silikon reinlegen und wieder zunähen, oder mich verbrennen, oder mir die Zunge spalten oder oder oder. Die gesundheitlichen Risiken sind hier ungleich höher als bei einem Piercing und ich verzichte gerne zugunsten Anderer.


Edit: Ich kann mit 80%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass der TE vor ein paar Stunden Galileo geschaut hat, wenn ich mir die Zeit der Threaderstellung anschaue


----------



## Vesber (23. November 2010)

Ich sage ja immer: jedem das Seine, aber eine gespaltene Zunge find ich persönlich pervers ) Noch hab ich 1 Tat, eine Kombination aus Schmetterling und Fledermaus die aus mir herausbricht. Ist ein sehr persönliches Motiv, schwierig den Hintergrund zu erklären. Aber ein Tat muss für mich eine Bedeutung haben, ich trage es nicht um zu posen.

[attachment=11418SC00070_4.jpg]

Ein zweites, grösseres (2/3 des Rückens) ist in Planung. Die Skizze ist fertig (Auftragsarbeit). 12 Stunden in 4-5 Sitzungen sind geplant. Kostet dann so ca. 1000 €, aber ist ein Lebenswerk für mich ) Es symbolisiert 20 Jahre meines Lebens. Leider scheiterts aus Zeitmangel derzeit an der Durchführbarkeit. Und die Nachbehandlung kann ich derzeit nicht gut gewährleisten, deswegen warte ich. Bei der Grösse ist die Wundpflege extrem wichtig und der Rücken ist nicht so leicht zugänglich )


----------



## OrsonLEBT (24. November 2010)

Mhnnn hab das heute auch bei Galileo geschaut. Nur versteh ich eine Sache nicht:
Wie kam das Mädchen auf die Idee sich ein Chip in den Körper pflanzen zu lassen. Oder warum tat es das >.<?
Ich selbst hab ein Tattoo und hatte mal ein Unterlippenpiercing, dass ich aber zwecks meiner damaligen Arbeit rausgetan habe.
Tattoo's werden noch weitere folgen. Ich spiel auch öfters mit den Gedanken, irgendwelche Metallplatten unter die Haut an der Schulter zu machen.

Also ich bin Bodymodifications nicht abgeneigt, solange ich sie noch verdecken kann.


----------



## vollmi (24. November 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> An mir würden Piercings glaub ziemlich dämlich aussehen, hätte gerne Pluggs aber geht halt beruflich nicht



Ach so einen Analplug sieht doch keiner


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2010)

Mein Körper ist und bleibt Metall- und Tattoofrei. Ich würd mich nie tätowieren lassen, da ich eh weiss, dass es mir spätestens nach 2 Jahren (wahrscheinlicher aber eher nach 2 Tagen) nicht mehr gefallen würde. Mich stören ja schon bereits die Stempel von den Club-Eintritten extrem, weil die sich zT ne ganze Woche in die Haut "einbrennen".
Ich bin der Meinung, Metallschmuck ist was für Frauen und nix für Männer, stören tuts mich aber nicht, wenn ein Typ sowas trägt. Was aber wirklich eklig ist: Nasenringe. Für Nasenringe gibts keine Entschuldigung, die sind einfach nur scheusslich. Im Zug zur Arbeit fährt ab und zu einer mit nem riesigen Nasenring mit, der aussieht wie ne menschliche Kuh. Am liebsten würd ich dem das Teil rausreissen, aber...naja...Gesetze gibts ja nicht umsonst.

Gegen Tattoos an anderen Leuten hab ich nix, finde die zT sogar sehr gelungen. Nur wenn der Tattoo-Anteil höher ist als der "freie Haut"-Anteil, find ichs nicht mehr schön, auch wenn die Motive an und für sich gut aussehn.

Für jemand anders würd ich mich niemals für ein Stück Metall durchlöchern und noch weniger tätowieren lassen.


----------



## Littletall (24. November 2010)

Ich selbst habe Ohrringe und sonst nichts. Ohrringe sind aber so alltäglich, die gehören ja schon zum normalen Schmuck dazu.

Meine Schwester und deren Mann haben aber diverse Body Moddings. Meine Siss hat ein Bauchnabel-, ein Zungen- und ein Nasenpiercing sowie zwei Tattoos (eins auf dem Arm und das sog. "Arschgeweih"). Mein Schwager hat sich die Augenbrauen gepierct und ebenfalls ein Tattoo auf dem Arm.

Was ich noch machen würde? Ich denke seit Ewigkeiten über ein zweites Ohrloch nach, aber da möchte ich auch hochwertige Ohrringe drin haben (ich hab jetzt schon Brillies drin, Modeschmuck kommt nicht in Frage) und dafür fehlt mir gerade die Kohle.

Eine Freundin von mir hatte schon, als ich sie kennenlernte, extrem viele Ohrlöcher an jeder Seite und als sie nach ner Zeit wiedertraf, waren es noch mehr! Über eins gab es eine nette Entzündungsgeschichte *uuuh*


----------



## Falathrim (24. November 2010)

Hab keine Tattoos und keine Piercings, finde sie aber vollkommen okay (abgesehen von Tattoo am Hals und im Gesicht - Scheußlich, Arschgeweih und übertriebenen Piercings).

Allerdings habe ich vor, mir gemeinsam mit meinem Besten nächstes Jahr, wenn wir nach dem Abi querbeet durch Europa düsen, auf Malta von einem befreundeten Tätowierer einen Salamander am Knöchel stechen zu lassen. Das selbe lässt mein Bester auch machen, ist einfach ein Symbol für die vielen Jahre, die wir als beste Freunde zusammen durchgestanden haben (Scheidung, Rausschmisse, Pubertät, laaaange Partynächte )

Und Piercings bei Mädchen sind zum Teil verdammt HOOT!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und Piercings bei Mädchen sind zum Teil verdammt HOOT!



Bei mir fällt jede Frau, die Metall im Gesicht trägt, automatisch unter die Kategorie "Schlampe".

Ausnahme sind allein Brille, Zahnspange und Ohrringe.


----------



## ThoWeib (24. November 2010)

Pasqualdi schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr Leute, die ihren Körper "gemodded" haben? Würdet ihr es tun, z.B. wenn euer Partner darauf besteht?
> Wo wäre bei euch die Grenze, und was dürfte Euer Partner an Körpermodifikationen an sich vornehmen?


Ja, mir sind diverse Personen mit mehr oder weniger vielen Metallanbauten bekannt.

Nein. Und bei "drauf bestehen" würde ich auf sofortigem und endgültigem Verlassen meines Lebensumfeldes bestehen. Es ist MEIN verdammter Körper. Und ich würde auch das Anflanschen eines Sicherheits-Tokens durch einen potentiellen Arbeitgeben ablehnen.

Ich sehe die Grenze so: wenn mir beim Anblick oder dem Gedanken an eine Modifikation ein Schauer den Rücken runterläuft, ist's nicht mehr im Katalog der Optionen.


----------



## Dabow (24. November 2010)

Ich hab nen Stern aufem Unterarm ( innenseite ) am linken Arm. Werds am rechten ebenfalls machen lassen

Das wars dann aber auch


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bei mir fällt jede Frau, die Metall im Gesicht trägt, automatisch unter die Kategorie "Schlampe".
> 
> Ausnahme sind allein Brille, Zahnspange und Ohrringe.



kommt immer auf die scene an

in der gothic und metal szene ist praktisch jede frau iwo im gesicht gepierct und darunter sind so gut wie keine "schlampen"


und was das thema piercings bei frauen = hot angeht: es gibt echt n paar piercings die sind einfach nur geil^^ (die richtige frau zu den piercings natürlich vorausgesetzt^^)


----------



## Deanne (24. November 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bei mir fällt jede Frau, die Metall im Gesicht trägt, automatisch unter die Kategorie "Schlampe".



Wie kommst du bitte auf solche Theorien? Ich habe auch ein Piercing an der Nase und halte mich für eine intelligente, normale Frau ohne fragwürdiges Sexualleben. Ich arbeite ehrenamtlich mit behinderten Kindern, bin beliebt bei den Eltern und studiere Lehramt. 

Solche Behauptungen finde ich völlig unsachlich und beleidigend. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, wie du diese These begründest.

Piercings und Tattoos sind sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber jemanden wegen Körperschmuck als "Schlampe" zu bezeichnen, finde ich sehr hart und völlig ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie kommst du bitte auf solche Theorien? Ich habe auch ein Piercing an der Nase und halte mich für eine intelligente, normale Frau ohne fragwürdiges Sexualleben. Ich arbeite ehrenamtlich mit behinderten Kindern, bin beliebt bei den Eltern und studiere Lehramt.
> 
> Solche Behauptungen finde ich völlig unsachlich und beleidigend. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, wie du diese These begründest.
> 
> Piercings und Tattoos sind sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber jemanden wegen Körperschmuck als "Schlampe" zu bezeichnen, finde ich sehr hart und völlig ungerechtfertigt.



Mal abgesehen von der natürlich idiotischen Aussage, wie wirst du es mit deinen Piercings usw. halten, wenn du richtig in den Öffentlichen Dienst kommst? Soweit ich weiß, ist das ja dort etwas ... ähm ... "verpönt".

Mein Bruder ist Polizist und hat seine Tattoos extra deswegen nur auf den Waden und an der Schulter. Der arbeitet allerdings auch beim Bundesverfassungsgericht.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der natürlich idiotischen Aussage, wie wirst du es mit deinen Piercings usw. halten, wenn du richtig in den Öffentlichen Dienst kommst? Soweit ich weiß, ist das ja dort etwas ... ähm ... "verpönt".
> 
> Mein Bruder ist Polizist und hat seine Tattoos extra deswegen nur auf den Waden und an der Schulter. Der arbeitet allerdings auch beim Bundesverfassungsgericht.



Das Piercing ist, wie auch auf meinem Anzeigebild, nach innen geklappt. Man sieht es also nicht. Mein Ohrschmuck stellt kein Problem dar, solange man nicht durch die Löcher schauen kann. Da habe ich mich bereits erkundigt. Das Piercing werde ich dann aber wohl komplett rausnehmen und bei den Ohren schaue ich, wie es sich mit der Heilung verhält. Mein beruflicher Erfolg ist mir da deutlich wichtiger.

Die Tattoos sind alle abdeckbar. Das am Handgelenk lässt sich mit einer Uhr bedecken, die Hüfte zeigt man nicht und das Tattoo über dem Ellbogen kann man ebenalls mit einer kurzen Bluse verbergen. Die Lehrer an meinen Praktikumsschulen haben mir dies bestätigt, einer Verbeamtung stehen Tattoos auch nicht im Weg.


----------



## Luminesce (25. November 2010)

Mag Männer mit Piercings, ich persönlich habe weder Piercings noch Tattoos.

Ist einfach ne schwierige Sache, nicht jedem steht jedes Piercing.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Tattoo an einer Stelle sein wo du es nicht oft siehst (Rücken, Bauch).
Tattoos an Händen oder am Hals verleiden einem sehr schnell.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...]einer Verbeamtung stehen Tattoos auch nicht im Weg.



Kommt immer aufs Tattoo an. ^^
Bei dir wohl nicht, deinen Schilderungen zufolge. Aber grundsätzlich ist das durchaus möglich dass man deshalb nicht in den Beamtenstatus gehoben werden kann. Ich denke da insbesondere an das Beispiel der Polizeibeamten, wie Ceiwyn schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Independent (25. November 2010)

ACAB und ab zu`de Bullen!

@ScHaDoWeYe

Alle mit groß und Kleinbuchstaben im wechsel im Namen sind geistig minderbemittelt.


----------



## Euphemia (25. November 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bei mir fällt jede Frau, die Metall im Gesicht trägt, automatisch unter die Kategorie "Schlampe".
> 
> Ausnahme sind allein Brille, Zahnspange und Ohrringe.




Die Aussage finde ich ziemlich krass und etwas dreist. Man kann keinen Menschen nach seinen Piercings beurteilen vor allem nicht was das Sexualleben dieser Person angeht. Hast du einen besonderen Grund dass du jede Frau mit einem Gesichtspiercing als eine solche Obgenannte bezeichnest? 
Man kann ja auch nicht sagen jede blonde Frau ist blöd oder jeder schöne Mann ein Aufreisser. 

@Luminesce
Ich habe eine meiner Tätowierungen am Handgelenk ( kleiner Stern ca 2 cm Durchmesser) kann ihn aber gut mir meiner Uhr verstecken  manchmal vergesse ich sogar dass ich da was hab.. Aber ich muss dir recht geben, ich würde mir zB nie etwas im Brustbereich oder Hals stechen lassen, das würde mir irgendwann verleiden.

Ich habe für die Tätowierung am Bein ( 10 cm grosse Schwalbe in Farbe) 120 Euro bezahlt und bin sehr zufrieden damit, Farbe ist genau so leuchtend wie am Anfang, schade ist nur dass der Tätowierer in Berlin ist, der war echt gut. Der Stern (auch in Berlin) hat 50 Euro gekostet und das japanische Schriftzeichen auf der Schulter hat mich 100 Euro gekostet, habe ich aber hier in Zürich gestochen und wir sind ja bekanntlich teurer.. . Das Schriftzeichen musste ich aber nachstechen lassen weil das Schwarz an manchen Stellen abgeblättert ist.

Würde mich ja extrem gerne noch einmal stechen lassen, aber da war mein Freund dagegen. (Motiv Tudor-Rose)


----------



## Potpotom (25. November 2010)

Das Wort "Körpermodifikation" widert mich irgendwie an... 

Ich persönlich habe rein garnichts gegen Tätowierungen, Piercings, Ohrringen oder sonstigen "Modifikationen" an anderen. Für mich selbst käme das aber nicht in Frage. 

Meine Schwester hat sich ihre Ohren schöner machen lassen - halte ich ja für schwachsinnig, aber nun gut, ihr gefällt es und sie wollte schönere Ohren (nein, ihre Ohren waren nicht hässlich *g) haben. Es ist ok. Brandings... hm... ich habe eine Brandnarbe wegen eines Unfalls und kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich das freiwillig antut. Aber gut, wer das möchte dem soll das gegönnt sein.

Ein guter Freund wollte endlich schlanker werden und hat sich den Magen dritteln lassen... das ist zwar diskussionswürdig aber dennoch irgendwie medizinisch vertretbar.

Aber jetzt der Oberhammer... Zähne ziehen lassen um vampirmäßige Eckzähne zu bekommen oder die Zunge spalten. Knochen brechen um die Beinlänge um einen Zentimeter zu erhöhen, die unteren Rippen für eine Wespenteille entfernen etc.pp... also nee, manche Leute müsste man echt vor sich selbst beschützen. Aber nun gut, wer sich sowas unbedingt antun möchte soll das gerne tun - für mich wäre es nichts.

EDIT: Menschen mit Tätowierungen oder Piercings behandle ich nat. nicht anders als alle anderen... wer jemanden nach bspw. einem Lippenpiercing beurteilt macht generell irgendwas verkehrt glaub ich.


----------



## Vesber (25. November 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bei mir fällt jede Frau, die Metall im Gesicht trägt, automatisch unter die Kategorie "Schlampe".
> 
> Ausnahme sind allein Brille, Zahnspange und Ohrringe.



Der gemeine Mensch neigt leider zu (oft lächerlichen) Vorurteilen, da kann sich wohl keiner von freisprechen.  Ich selber stecke viele Leute gerne in die Schublade Spiesser... was natürlich genau so schwachsinnig ist wie Deine Aussage (insbesondere da ich den Ursprung des Wortes Spiesser kenne) )

*Quelle: 
http://www.calsky.com/lexikon/de/txt/s/sc/schlampe.php

Schlampe* ist im heutigen Deutsch ein sehr stark abwertendes Wort, das meist für (angeblich) promiske Frauen, seltener auch in ähnlich abwertender Bedeutung für Männer, gebraucht wird. Das Wort "Schlampe" basiert auf der Wortfamilie "schlampen" (Verb), "Schlamperei", "Schlampigkeit" (Substantiv) und "schlampig" (Adjektiv). Damit wird im süddeutschen und Schweizer Sprachraum eine flüchtig, unordentlich geleistete Arbeit, auch eine nachlässig gepflegte Person oder ein unordentliches Umfeld bezeichnet. Ursprünglich hat dieses Wort keinerlei sexuelle Konnotationen, auch nicht in der männlichen Form "Schlamper". Nur bei der weiblichen Variante existiert diese (zusätzlich) in dieser Richtung abwertende Bedeutung. Diese wird noch verschärft, da noch mehr "von der Norm abweichend", wenn dieses "weibliche" Attribut einem Mann nachgesagt wird. Zumindest unter homosexuellen Männern ist die Titulierung als *Schlampe* zuweilen auch anerkennend zu verstehen, für besondere Fähigkeiten, möglichst viele der gewünschten Partner zu sexuellen Handlungen zu gewinnen.


----------



## Luminesce (25. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> [...] habe ich aber hier in Zürich gestochen und wir sind ja bekanntlich teurer.. . Das Schriftzeichen musste ich aber nachstechen lassen weil das Schwarz an manchen Stellen abgeblättert ist.
> 
> Würde mich ja extrem gerne noch einmal stechen lassen, aber da war mein Freund dagegen. (Motiv Tudor-Rose)



Wo in Zürich hast du dir das stechen lassen? Bin ebenfalls aus Zürich
Hab da einige Motive, mit persönlicher Bedeutung im Kopf, weiss aber nicht wo ich das machen soll (hab allerdings auch etwas angst davor ._.).


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie kommst du bitte auf solche Theorien? Ich habe auch ein Piercing an der Lippe und halte mich für eine intelligente, normale Frau ohne fragwürdiges Sexualleben. Ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst, bin beliebt bei Patienten und Angehörigen und studiere bald Medizin.
> 
> Solche Behauptungen finde ich völlig unsachlich und beleidigend. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, wie du diese These begründest.
> 
> Piercings und Tattoos sind sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber jemanden wegen Körperschmuck als "Schlampe" zu bezeichnen, finde ich sehr hart und völlig ungerechtfertigt.



Ich hab das mal für mich ein kleines bisschen umgeändert, aber im Prinzip sehe ich das haargenau so wie Deanne.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt immer aufs Tattoo an. ^^
> Bei dir wohl nicht, deinen Schilderungen zufolge. Aber grundsätzlich ist das durchaus möglich dass man deshalb nicht in den Beamtenstatus gehoben werden kann. Ich denke da insbesondere an das Beispiel der Polizeibeamten, wie Ceiwyn schon gesagt hat.



Als ich mich vor Beginn meines Studiums erkundigt habe, sagte man mir, dass die Tattoos unter bestimmten Umständen unproblematisch sind:

- Durch Kleidung verdeckbar
- Nicht auf Händen und im Gesicht
- Keine Motive mit sexuellem oder politischem Hintergrund
- Keine verfassungsfeindlichen Motive

Wikingerköpfe, Runen und solche Motive werden übrigens auch nicht gerne gesehen. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Tattoos, die Zugehörigkeits zu Clubs demonstrieren.

Eine ehemalige Mitschülerin ist auf dem Weg, Polizistin zu werden, und sie sagte mir, dass Tattoos durch die Uniform (auch mit kurzem Arm) verdeckt werden müssen und nicht größer als ein Handteller sein dürfen. Die Regelung seie aber von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. In Bayern sollen die Vorgaben sehr streng sein, während sie hier in NRW mit ihrem großem Tattoo am Schulterblatt laut Ausbilder keine Probleme haben sollte.

Lehrer haben es da leichter, da wir keine Dienstkleidung tragen. Wenn ich im Sommer eine halblange Bluse trage, um meine Tattoos zu verdecken, juckt das keinen.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2010)

Man muss bei Tats auch stark differenzieren.
Ich finde Leute mit Eightballs ziemlich lächerlich, Runen und Wikingersymbole haben einen Hang zur rechten Szene und sind daher auch immer sehr fragwürdig und Tribals sind auch der Hammer, ich persönlich jedenfalls würde mir lieber den Arm abhacken als mir nen Tribal draufmalen zu lassen.

Generell mag ich Tattoos wie gesagt, aber es gibt eben Dinger die gehen einfach nicht klar und manches sieht auch einfach nur bescheuert aus. Tattoo != Tattoo, die Beurteilung ob gut oder schlecht hängt von so vielen Faktoren das man es nicht verallgemeinern sollte.


----------



## Euphemia (25. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Wo in Zürich hast du dir das stechen lassen? Bin ebenfalls aus Zürich
> Hab da einige Motive, mit persönlicher Bedeutung im Kopf, weiss aber nicht wo ich das machen soll (hab allerdings auch etwas angst davor ._.).



Hehe Zufälle gibts =) Im Giahi im Niederdörfchen habe ichs mir stechen lassen ist aber schon 6 Jahre her. Habe mir da auch meinen Bauchnabel durchstechen lassen und mein Lippenband (das nicht mehr existiert).


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Wo in Zürich hast du dir das stechen lassen? Bin ebenfalls aus Zürich
> Hab da einige Motive, mit persönlicher Bedeutung im Kopf, weiss aber nicht wo ich das machen soll (hab allerdings auch etwas angst davor ._.).



Hast du schon mal überlegt, eine Tattoo Convention in der näheren Umgebung zu besuchen? Dort kannst du die Künstler bei der Arbeit beobachten und dich über gute Studios informieren. Finde ich immer wieder lohnenswert, zudem solch eine Veranstaltung auch sehr interessant und unterhaltsam ist.

Eine Freundin war vor einigen Jahren bei Art Tattoo in Zürich. Der Besitzer war bereits in einigen Zeitschriften und soll gute Arbeit machen. Schau mal bei Google nach näheren Informationen.


----------



## Independent (25. November 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Runen und Wikingersymbole haben einen Hang zur rechten Szene[/font]



Was für ein Müll...


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Was für ein Müll...



Deathstyle hat nicht ganz Unrecht. Allerdings haben die Symbole an sich nichts mit rechtsradikalen Strömungen zu tun. Heidnische Symbole wurden von den Nationalsozialisten missbraucht und zum Mittel ihrer Propaganda gemacht. Deshalb bringen viele Menschen sie mit Rechtsradikalismus in Verbindung. 
Mit den Swastika ist es ähnlich. Eigentlich religiöse Symbole, die Glück bringen und Fruchtbarkeit fördern sollen, ist ihre ursprüngliche Bedeutung nach dem Nationalsozialismus in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Independent (25. November 2010)

Ja, aber er hat dennoch Unrecht. Nur weil die Naziszene die Symbolik für sich beansprucht, hat sie noch lange nicht das Anrecht darauf. 

Man sollte deshalb beide Sachen nicht in einen Topf werfen. Es könnten Leute lesen die gar keine Ahnung haben-, das glauben und so weitervermitteln.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Runen und Wikingersymbole haben einen Hang zur rechten Szene



Ich finde, er hat sich nur etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Wenn man sagt, dass viele Rechtsradikale ein Fable für heidnische Symbole haben und nicht umgekehrt, ist das durchaus korrekt. Man schaue sich nur die Namen der entsprechenden Labels an.

Es ist aber leider wirklich so, dass diese Symbole heutzutage sehr häufig mit rechtsradikalem Gedankengut in Verbindung gebracht werden. Solange die Menschen nicht bereit sind, ihren Horizont zu erweitern und von ihren Vorurteilen abzulassen, wird man mit solchen Tattoos immer in eine gewisse Schublade gesteckt werden. Und das sollte man bei der Berufswahl bedenken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ja, aber er hat dennoch Unrecht. Nur weil die Naziszene die Symbolik für sich beansprucht, hat sie noch lange nicht das Anrecht darauf.
> 
> Man sollte deshalb beide Sachen nicht in einen Topf werfen. Es könnten Leute lesen die gar keine Ahnung haben-, das glauben und so weitervermitteln.



Es geht aber halt auch darum, wie man sich mit dem Tattoo in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert. Wenn bestimmte Motive eben häufig einen politischen/völkergeschichtlichen Hintergrund haben, sind die im Öffentlichen Dienst sehr ungern gesehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2010)

Deanne hat das schon ziemlich gut klar gestellt, danke. 

Ich meine es natürlich so, ich weiß selber das diese Symboliken und Schriftzeichen im eigentlichen Sinne nichts mit der rechten Szene zu tun haben. Letztendlich ist es aber auch egal ob diese Szene diese Sachen für sich beanspruchen darf oder nicht, sie tut es und das ist, jedenfalls für mich, Grund genug die Finger davon zu lassen um eben nicht mit soner scheiße in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.
Es ist nunmal Fakt das ein Mensch bestimmte Sachen miteinander assoziiert.


----------



## Luminesce (25. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Hehe Zufälle gibts =) Im Giahi im Niederdörfchen habe ichs mir stechen lassen ist aber schon 6 Jahre her. Habe mir da auch meinen Bauchnabel durchstechen lassen und mein Lippenband (das nicht mehr existiert).




Ja die wält isch eifach viel zchli .





Deanne schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal überlegt, eine Tattoo Convention in der näheren Umgebung zu besuchen? Dort kannst du die Künstler bei der Arbeit beobachten und dich über gute Studios informieren. Finde ich immer wieder lohnenswert, zudem solch eine Veranstaltung auch sehr interessant und unterhaltsam ist.





Deanne schrieb:


> Eine Freundin war vor einigen Jahren bei Art Tattoo in Zürich. Der Besitzer war bereits in einigen Zeitschriften und soll gute Arbeit machen. Schau mal bei Google nach näheren Informationen.



Danke für den Vorschlag, ist ne tolle Idee Deanne! Google hat auch gleich gute Adressen bereit ^^


----------



## Thoor (25. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ja, aber er hat dennoch Unrecht. Nur weil die Naziszene die Symbolik für sich beansprucht, hat sie noch lange nicht das Anrecht darauf.
> 
> Man sollte deshalb beide Sachen nicht in einen Topf werfen. Es könnten Leute lesen die gar keine Ahnung haben-, das glauben und so weitervermitteln.



Bomber, Glatze und Springer haben eigentlich auch nichts mit rechten Abschaum zu tun, trotzdem wirst du damit als Fascho abgestempelt (:


----------



## MrBlaki (25. November 2010)

Was ihr alle unter Körpermodifikation versteht ist ja noch nett.
Viel schlimmer sind die Leute die sich Hörner einpflanzen lassen.
Oder Leute die sich die Nasenlöcher durchstechen lassen damit sie einen Stifthalter haben.
Gab doch erst vor kurzem einen Bericht im Fernsehen, mal wieder.
Da sind Leute die sich den halben Körper tättoowieren lassen fast normal.
Gegen Piercings kann man nichts sagen solange es nicht mehr als 3 in einem Bereich sind ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (27. November 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Runen und Wikingersymbole haben einen Hang zur rechten Szene



Naja, man wird schnell damit in Verbindung gebracht und das is sch.... weil mir diese Symbole eigentlich sehr gefallen und ich im allgemeinen ein kleines faible für so Nordische/Germanische Mythologie hab.
Tjaja, aber das is immer riskant sich so etwas stechen zu lassen, weil sobald so etwas auf der Haut is wird über einen geredet und nichts gutes. Man könne den Vorwurf man wäre in der rechten Szene vielleicht noch mit langen Haaren abwerfen aber naja...


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Naja, man wird schnell damit in Verbindung gebracht und das is sch.... weil mir diese Symbole eigentlich sehr gefallen und ich im allgemeinen ein kleines faible für so Nordische/Germanische Mythologie hab.
> Tjaja, aber das is immer riskant sich so etwas stechen zu lassen, weil sobald so etwas auf der Haut is wird über einen geredet und nichts gutes. Man könne den Vorwurf man wäre in der rechten Szene vielleicht noch mit langen Haaren abwerfen aber naja...



naja n freund wurde schon als nazi bezeichnet und der hatte zu dem zeitpunkt etwas längere als schulter lange haare (erst noch schwarze), trug nen langen schwarzen mantel und hatte reichlich nieten an

und das auch nur weil er n thors hammer trägt

iwie is das einfach nur noch bescheuert


----------



## Talagath (27. November 2010)

Naja ich muss aber sagen das auch auf mich solche Leute wie von Manoroth beschrieben sehr suspekt wirken... Für mich hat jemand der sich so kleidet/ verhält irgendwo nen kleinen Knacks abbekommen  

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich kenne einige gestandene Metaler, und auch ein guter Freund ist etwas "metalig" angehaucht, aber trotzdem kann ich es nicht ganz nachvollziehen, sich so anzuziehen oder solche Tattos zu tragen.

&#8364;: Mit diesem Post hab ich mir jetzt sicher keine Freunde in nem Rollenspiel Forum gemacht


----------



## LiangZhou# (27. November 2010)

Von Tattoos und Piercings halte ich viel und zwar wortwörtlich.

Ganz besonders Bridge Piercings mag ich!


----------



## TrollJumper (27. November 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja n freund wurde schon als nazi bezeichnet und der hatte zu dem zeitpunkt etwas längere als schulter lange haare (erst noch schwarze), trug nen langen schwarzen mantel und hatte reichlich nieten an
> 
> und das auch nur weil er n thors hammer trägt
> 
> iwie is das einfach nur noch bescheuert



Natürlich is das bescheuert, der ganze Nationalsozialistische Kram ist bescheuert.
Aber noch bescheuerter wirds ja bei sowas: Eine Freundin meiner Schwester is großer Kiss-Fan, also hat sie sich den Bandnamen auf die Heckscheibe vom Auto kleben lassen.
Wie wir wissen sehen die "s" in Kiss so ähnlich aus wie Sigrunen (genauso wie bei Slayer). Nachdem sie ein paar mal von der Polizei angehalten wurde und auf den Schriftzug der ihre Heckscheibe ziert hingewiesen wurde, hat sie sich einen Wisch geholt der sie berechtigt, den Schriftzug so zu lassen. Klasse was? Dann hol ich mir auch so nen Wisch der bestätigt, das ich nix mit dieser Hitler Ideologie zu tun habe, wenn ich mir so ein Tatoo stechen lass oder was?
Schwachsinn in Deutschland.

BTT: Piercings finde ich nicht so prall, naja vllt solche Snakebites wie Deanne sie hat (Wars auch Deanne? Ich weiß nimmer) Aber nicht zu viel Metall. Das is dan schon zu "Heavy"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. November 2010)

Tattoos und Piercings heißen jetzt schon "Modifikationen", damit sie wieder cool sind?  Früher war man mit Tattoo mal ne richtig harte Sau, heute hat sogar meine kleine Schwester eins. Nerviger als ein Arschgeweih finde ich nur noch Tussis mit irgendwelchen Asiatischen Schriftzeichen über der Mumu, die in den meisten Fällen nicht mal der Tätowierer selbst richtig deuten kann.

Habe auch nen Ohrring und ein Tattoo, aber keins von diesen bescheuerten Tribals und auch keinen bekloppten Nasenring. >.<


----------



## Euphemia (29. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Tattoos und Piercings heißen jetzt schon "Modifikationen", damit sie wieder cool sind?  Früher war man mit Tattoo mal ne richtig harte Sau, heute hat sogar meine kleine Schwester eins. Nerviger als ein Arschgeweih finde ich nur noch Tussis mit irgendwelchen Asiatischen Schriftzeichen über der Mumu, die in den meisten Fällen nicht mal der Tätowierer selbst richtig deuten kann.
> 
> Habe auch nen Ohrring und ein Tattoo, aber keins von diesen bescheuerten Tribals und auch keinen bekloppten Nasenring. >.<




Im alten Japan haben sich die Konkurbinen ein Schriftzeichen für Liebe über die besagte Stelle machen lassen als "Hommage" an ihre Freier . Habe ich mal in irgend einem Buch gelesen.
Bei solchen Zeichen ist es sowieso immer kritisch wenn man selber nicht sicher ist was es heisst kann man sich meistens auch nicht auf den Tätowierer verlassen, am Ende steht Idiot auf der Arschbache als das was man eigentlich vorgesehen hatte.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. November 2010)

Yup, das isses halt. Wenn es schon unbedingt ein Tattoo sein muss, dann sollte das was Persönliches sein, etwas mit einer Bedeutung und nicht irgendwas Modisches, das ein paar Jahre später entweder vollkommen öde ist oder jeder Depp hat.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (29. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halte von beidem nichts. Wenn ich meinen Körper modifizieren will, geh ich ins Fitnessstudio.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. November 2010)

Was fürn dämliches Bild, Unterarm Tats gehen garnicht und Oberarm-Tattoo-Träger sind rebellisch? Ja genau


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Tattoos und Piercings heißen jetzt schon "Modifikationen", damit sie wieder cool sind?



Jau! Soll auch demnächst ein neues MTV Format geben. Pimp My Body mit Xzibit.
"Yo Dawg! Herd yo like earrings, so we put an earring in yo earring, so yo can wear an earring, while yo wearing an earring!" 
"Yo Dawg! Herd yo like tatoos, so we put an tatoo in yo tatoo, so yo can show yo tatoo, while yo show yo tatoo!"


----------



## Independent (4. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kann gut steuern zahlen mit meinen Unterarmtattoos

Ich habe 2 Kumpel-, beide bis zum Anschlag tättowiert (Hals sogar, alles zu). Einer is Vorstand inner großen IT-Firma und der andere erfolgreicher Rechtsanwalt.

EDIT:

Der Rechtsanwalt hat sogar so 2 riesen Ohrringe, so riesen Löcher und er nimmt nichts ab oder verdeckt was. Hat Stil, mit Anzug und Tatt`s...


----------



## Potpotom (4. Dezember 2010)

Ausnahmen solls ja geben... während meiner beruflichen Laufbahn von gerade 15 Jahren begegnete mir allerdings noch nie ein "bis oben hin tätowiertes und gepierctes" Exemplar. Wenn wir Handwerker im Haus haben ab und an mal, aber der wird steuerlich keine grosse Unterstützung sein nehme ich mal an.

Um das noch zu sagen, ich hätte nichts degegen wenn es so wäre - solange die Leute gut sind ist mir das Wumpe, zumindest so lange, wie sie mich kein Geld kosten.


----------



## rebotic (6. Dezember 2010)

Um auf den Thread zu antworten:
3 Piercing's,alle für den Ottonormalverbraucher nicht sichtbar.
Tattoo's hab ich keine.Zumindest vorläufig nicht,und selbst die werden kaum sichtbar sein.

@Potpotom wie darf ich als im Handwerk Beschäftigter deine Aussage deuten?


----------



## Potpotom (6. Dezember 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> @Potpotom wie darf ich als im Handwerk Beschäftigter deine Aussage deuten?


Wie du meine Aussage deuten sollst? Na so wie sie da steht. oO

Das ist ja kein Vorurteil oder sonstiges sondern ein Fakt, beruhend auf meine persönlichen Beoabachtungen in immerhin 15 Jahren Berufserfahrung.


----------



## Independent (6. Dezember 2010)

Ne, erkläre bitte deine Aussage. Ich verstehe das auch nicht.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Independent (6. Dezember 2010)

Mr "ich hab 15 Jahre berufserfahrung" am Arsch. Was willst du mir mit deinem Smiley sagen?


----------



## Potpotom (6. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Mr "ich hab 15 Jahre berufserfahrung" am Arsch. Was willst du mir mit deinem Smiley sagen?


Dass ich mich sicherlich nicht zu einer Aussage, die du ganz offensichtlich erwartest, hinreissen lasse.

Ich sagte, bezogen auf die beiden Ausnahmen die du nanntest, dass ich in 15 Jahren keinen bis oben hin tätowierten Geschäftspartner gesehen habe - wenn, dann einen Handwerker. Hast du da ein Problem mit?


----------



## nemø (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich will so Ohrläppchen wie Enel aus One Piece!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, weshalb jetzt alle wegen Potpotom so ausrasten. Abgesehen davon gehört gerade in Deutschland in vielen Firmen ein gewisser Dresscode ganz einfach dazu und der schließt idR. Ohrringe und Tattoos aus. Zu meiner Ausbildung durfte ich mich auch vom größten Teil meiner Haarpracht und dem Ohrring verabschieden. So ist das halt. Darum arbeite ich seit einem Jahr freiberuflich und das so haarig, unrasiert und tätowiert, wie es mir gerade passt. Ich kann nur meine verdammte Hose nicht finden...


----------



## Deanne (6. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Also ich kann gut steuern zahlen mit meinen Unterarmtattoos



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe auch mehrere Tattoos, unter anderem eines am Unterarm. Ich studiere und werde trotz der Tattoos verbeamtet, da ich sie alle verdecken kann. Wenn man nicht gerade an einer Provinzschule arbeitet, kriegt man als Lehrer mit nicht sichtbaren Tattoos keine sonderlich großen Probleme. 
Eine Aussage, die mir übrigens im Praktikum und von einem Amtsarzt bestätigt wurde. Unauffällige Tattoos stellen in diesem Beruf bei weitem nicht so ein Problem da, wie beispielsweise starkes Übergewicht. Wenn ich daran denke, wie meine Lehrer teilweise aussahen... Trotzdem sind sie gute Pädagogen und ich habe etwas gelernt.

Meine Mutter arbeitet übrigens bei einer Bank und selbst dort gibt es Azubis mit Arschgeweih und asiatischem Zeichen auf dem Rücken.

Aber wiegesagt: ich kann meine Tattoos verdecken oder habe sie an Stellen, die man im Alltag schlichtweg nicht sieht. Dass ich Piercings und auffälligen Ohrschmuck im Beruf herausnehme, ist natürlich selbstverständlich. Und dass man mit Tattoos auf den Händen und im Gesicht Probleme bei der Jobsuche bekommt, sollte sowieso jedem klar sein.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Mutter arbeitet übrigens bei einer Bank und selbst dort gibt es Azubis mit Arschgeweih und asiatischem Zeichen auf dem Rücken.




Verdammt, es fällt mir echt schwer, jetzt nicht das Falsche zu schreiben.
Aber es kann sich sicher jeder denken *G*


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Verdammt, es fällt mir echt schwer, jetzt nicht das Falsche zu schreiben.
> Aber es kann sich sicher jeder denken *G*



Muss dir zustimmen 

Es gibt nix nervigeres als diese Arschgeweih Tattoos. Es gab ja mal ne Zeit da waren die wohl "cool", aber ne Freundin von mir hat auch 2 Stück davon, und ich würd mich so in den Arsch beißen wenn ich so ein Ding hätte. ^^


----------



## Deanne (6. Dezember 2010)

@Schadoweye: Gut, dass du dich zu Wort meldest. Ich möchte von dir *immer noch* erfahren, warum du Frauen mit Tattoos (und daher auch mich) als Schlampe bezeichnest (siehe weiter vorne im Thread). Ich empfinde das als Beleidigung und wüsste gerne, worauf du dich da berufst. Bei einer solch krassen Aussage hast du sicherlich gute Argumente, oder?

Weißt du eigentlich, was eine Schlampe ist? Für mich ist das eine promiske Frau, die wechselnde Geschlechtspartner hat und die zu Nachlässigkeit und Faulheit neigt. Eine Frau, deren Lebenswandel bedenklich ist und die vielleicht sogar vom rechten Weg abgekommen ist.

Ich selbst hingegen habe eine ordentliche Wohnung, halte mich für halbwegs gebildet, kleide mich sauber und normal, und bin seit 3 Jahren in einer festen Beziehung. Ich studiere und arbeite in meiner Freizeit mit Behinderten. Da bleibt mir wenig Zeit, um irgendwo an der Ecke zu stehen und nach neuen Bettgeschichten Ausschau zu halten. Und so geht es wahrscheinlich auch den meisten Frauen, die Tattoos haben. Ich persönlich kenne keine tättowierte Dame, die ein Lotterleben führt.

Jeder hat das Recht auf die eigene Meinung, das spreche ich niemandem ab. Gerne darfst du Tattoos hässlich und Frauen mit diesen unattraktiv finden, aber solche Behauptungen aufzustellen und diese dann nicht argumentativ untermauern zu wollen, finde ich arg daneben.


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Schadoweye: Gut, dass du dich zu Wort meldest. Ich möchte von dir *immer noch* erfahren, warum du Frauen mit Tattoos (und daher auch mich) als Schlampe bezeichnest (siehe weiter vorne im Thread). Ich empfinde das als Beleidigung und wüsste gerne, worauf du dich da berufst. Bei einer solch krassen Aussage hast du sicherlich gute Argumente, oder?
> 
> Weißt du eigentlich, was eine Schlampe ist? Für mich ist das eine promiske Frau, die wechselnde Geschlechtspartner hat und die zu Nachlässigkeit und Faulheit neigt. Eine Frau, deren Lebenswandel bedenklich ist und die vielleicht sogar vom rechten Weg abgekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mit Hinblick auf diesen Beitrag von Deanne betonen, dass ich Schadoweye nicht zustimme hinsichtlich seiner Beurteilung von Frauen als Schlampen, die ein Tattoo tragen.
Finde nur das Arschgeweih total uncool


----------



## Deanne (6. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit Hinblick betonen, dass ich Schadoweye nicht zustimme hinsichtlich seiner Beurteilung von Frauen als Schlampen, die ein Tattoo tragen.
> Finde nur das Arschgeweih total uncool



Ich steh auch nicht so darauf. In meinen Augen ein schrecklicher Trend. Aber hey, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich steh auch nicht so darauf. In meinen Augen ein schrecklicher Trend. Aber hey, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Und das ist auch gut so.



Klar, ich denke auch nicht, dass man jemandem das Recht für ein Tattoo absprechen kann - wenn es der Person gefällt. Manche Leute stehen halt auf Totenköpfen, den Sensenmann oder den Namen seiner Freundin 

Es ist im Grunde wie mit Frisuren oder Kleidungsstil. Alles subjektiv und jeder mag was anderes.
Wenn ich mir die Haare schneide, mache ich das auch nicht für jemand anderes, also im grunde bleibt zu sagen, dass man alles was man an Körpermodifikationen vornimmt bzw. vornehmen lässt in erster Linie einem selbst gefallen sollte.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> und ich würd mich so in den Arsch beißen wenn ich so ein Ding hätte. ^^



tatsache xD  bin ich froh das ich das damals als ich noch jünger unnd unerfahren war schon hässlich und schlampig fand... steh ja auf tattoos und bin selber recht viel tattoowiert aber sowas find ich echt grausam...

genauso wie tribals, chinesische schriftzeichen, ect. ect... 

und shadoweyes beitrag zeigt wohl das sich wohl nur schlampen mit ihm abgeben sonst hätte er vielleicht andere erfahrungen gemacht... ;-)  ich fühle mich einfach mal nicht beleidigt und leg es eher als unwissenheit aus :-p

man man man


----------



## Deanne (6. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar, ich denke auch nicht, dass man jemandem das Recht für ein Tattoo absprechen kann - wenn es der Person gefällt. Manche Leute stehen halt auf Totenköpfen, den Sensenmann oder den Namen seiner Freundin
> 
> Es ist im Grunde wie mit Frisuren oder Kleidungsstil. Alles subjektiv und jeder mag was anderes.
> Wenn ich mir die Haare schneide, mache ich das auch nicht für jemand anderes, also im grunde bleibt zu sagen, dass man alles was man an Körpermodifikationen vornimmt bzw. vornehmen lässt in erster Linie einem selbst gefallen sollte.



Ich kann selbst auch nicht verstehen, warum man sich Tribals, riesige Drachenköpfe oder den Namen des Partners stechen lässt. Oder warum man als Mann Glatze trägt, ohne Haarausfall zu haben. Alles Geschmackssache. Manche Leute stehen auf mollige Frauen, andere auf androgyne Figuren. Kann man ihnen nicht versagen. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden und man kann nicht jedem gefallen.

Schlimm finde ich allerdings die ganzen Vorurteile. Frauen mit Tattoos sind Schlampen, Dicke sind faul und verfressen, Homosexuelle belästigen ihre Mitmenschen, Moslems sind frauenfeindlich, Gamer sind soziophob und, und, und. Bei solchen Themen zeigt sich erst, wie intolerant unsere ach-so-aufgeklärte Gesellschaft doch ist.



ego1899 schrieb:


> und shadoweyes beitrag zeigt wohl das sich wohl nur schlampen mit ihm abgeben sonst hätte er vielleicht andere erfahrungen gemacht...



Gute Theorie, darüber habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht.


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, weshalb jetzt alle wegen Potpotom so ausrasten. Abgesehen davon gehört gerade in Deutschland in vielen Firmen ein gewisser Dresscode ganz einfach dazu und der schließt idR. Ohrringe und Tattoos aus.


Korrekt. Wäre ich für die Anstellung von Personal zuständig, würde ich auch keine Leute einstellen, die an einer No-go-Area tätowiert oder mit Metall beladen sind (siehe Bild auf letzter Seite), es sei denn, es wär ne Stelle ohne visuellen Kundenkontakt oder innerhalb einer Branche, in der Dresscodes unüblich sind. 

Schlussendlich möchte man ja nicht, dass die Kunden abspringen, weil sie das Gefühl haben, die angestellten seien unseriös.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Schadoweye: Gut, dass du dich zu Wort meldest. Ich möchte von dir *immer noch* erfahren, warum du Frauen mit Tattoos (und daher auch mich) als Schlampe bezeichnest (siehe weiter vorne im Thread). Ich empfinde das als Beleidigung und wüsste gerne, worauf du dich da berufst. Bei einer solch krassen Aussage hast du sicherlich gute Argumente, oder?
> 
> Weißt du eigentlich, was eine Schlampe ist? Für mich ist das eine promiske Frau, die wechselnde Geschlechtspartner hat und die zu Nachlässigkeit und Faulheit neigt. Eine Frau, deren Lebenswandel bedenklich ist und die vielleicht sogar vom rechten Weg abgekommen ist.
> 
> ...



*Wall of text for nothing*

Schlampe ist ein inflationärer Begriff. Da fällt man verdammt schell drunter. 

Aber stellt ruhig weiter Theorien an, macht immer wieder Spaß das zu lesen.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

naja hab das vorherige gar nich gelesen, hab da auch gar keine lust zu...

aber wer sich so weit aus dem fenster lehnt und das auch noch, naja ich sag ma verbal fragwürdig tut der muss mit kritik rechnen, gerade von weiblicher seite mein lieber... was haste erwartet ;-)

vorurteile darf ja jeder haben, dann sollte man aber auch mit konstruktiver kritik umgehen können...

ich persönlich find gepiercte männer, ganz egal wo, irgendwie alle ein bißchen homo...  is halt meine meinung, weiß auch das die bestimmt nich immer zutrifft, aber wenn das jemandem nich passt hör ich mir das dann halt auch an...

jetzt bin ich doch fast versucht zu lesen was du geschrieben hast, aber da ich jetzt feierabend hab mach ich das jetzt doch nich :-p


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Dezember 2010)

Hört auf, Euch gegenseitig anzuzicken, sonst ist hier zu und es gibt Sperren. Und dass mir dann nachher keiner heult, von wegen es hätte keine Warnung gegeben.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

ich schließe mit ego an : ich lese auch nichts 

Ich sag nur das meine Freundin einen Unterlippen Pircing hat . Der sieht richtig gut aus & kitzelt soo toll beim küssen. Ich finde das alles andere als schlimm, naja pircing oder tatoo sind noch im grünen bereich


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hört auf, Euch gegenseitig anzuzicken, sonst ist hier zu und es gibt Sperren. Und dass mir dann nachher keiner heult, von wegen es hätte keine Warnung gegeben.



Du hast Recht, den Ärger ist es nicht wert. Ich schildere dir den Grund für meinen Unmut gerne per PM, aber an dieser Stelle scheint mir das wenig Sinn zu haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, den Ärger ist es nicht wert. Ich schildere dir den Grund für meinen Unmut gerne per PM, aber an dieser Stelle scheint mir das wenig Sinn zu haben.



Und ich bin zu 100% Deiner Meinung, aber ich erwarte in dieser Diskussion kein sinnvolles, produktives Ergebnis mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2010)

Kennen... einige... mögen... naja...

Kommt drauf an, Menge, Position... Leute die Probleme beim Flughafen im Metalldetektor haben, Damen die sich grundsätzlich wegen irgendwas beim umarmen in meinen Haaren verheddern (das waren Zeiten *schnief und kurzhaar streichel*) sind mir immer irgendwie leicht suspekt oder die bunter sind als der Papagei im Zoo... 
Ich selbst hab sowas nicht... brauch ich nicht, mag ich nicht an mir...


----------



## Soladra (16. Dezember 2010)

Mich persönlich reizt es ja, dass es wirklich geht, sich die Zähne spitz zubauen zu lassen, ohne den eigentlichen Zahn zu schädigen. Das an den Eckzähnen schaut richtig richtig goli aus. Aber mal schauen. Denn wenn ich das will, muss ich mir ne Zahnspange reinmachen lassen und zahnspangen find ich potthässlich.

Tattoos find ich oberhammergeil und ich spare jetzt schon, um mir an meinem 18.Geburtstag n Tribal stechen zu können. Auf so quietschbunten Kram steh ich ned so, aber werd mag, bitte, wem gefällt, okay, an wems gut auschaut,gz. 

Diese Silokonimplantate find ich zwar n paar recht interessant, aber für mich wärs nix. So Sternchen oder Runen oder knubbel unter der Haut...nä

Mit Piercings kann man mich jagen. wer auf sowas steht, soll tun, was er nicht lassen kann, aber ich mags ned und werd mir keine machen lassen. Ich hab ja nich mal Ohrlöcher^^

Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem mit, wenn andere Leute piercen, sich die Zunge in zwei Teile schneiden oder sich metallfassungen in den Schädel schrauben lassen, um Metallspitzen reindehen zu können. Aber für mich käm das ned in Frage. Obwohl das mit der Zuge schon iwie cool ausschaut...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Dezember 2010)

Flame-Posting entfernt.
Muss sowas denn ständig sein?  Wir hatten irgendwann mal in den Forenregeln festgehalten, dass persönliche Beleidigungen und Angriffe zu keinem Zeitpunkt erwünscht, geduldet oder sogar erlaubt sind. Nutzt die Ignore-Funktion, klärt Streitigkeiten via PN, aber hört endlich mit den Flamereien auf, sonst kreist der Hammer und am Ende bin ich dann wieder der Arsch. 



Soladra schrieb:


> Mich persönlich reizt es ja, dass es wirklich geht, sich die Zähne spitz zubauen zu lassen, ohne den eigentlichen Zahn zu schädigen. Das an den Eckzähnen schaut richtig richtig goli aus. Aber mal schauen. Denn wenn ich das will, muss ich mir ne Zahnspange reinmachen lassen und zahnspangen find ich potthässlich.



Auch Du wirst mit ein wenig Glück eines Tages mal einige Jahre älter sein, Dich möglicherweise auf einen Bürojob bewerben oder ganz einfach nur mit einem (geistig) erwachsenen Mann flirten, der auf Vampirzähne so gar keinen Bock hat. Ich bin absolut für Individualismus und gegen Kleiderordnung, aber mit sowas verarschst Du Dich am Ende nur selbst. Und Vampire stinken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Vampire sind schon seit 20 Jahren ausgelutscht, aber seit es seit 3 Jahren diesen Hype gibt, sind sie unerträglich geworden.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vampire sind schon seit 20 Jahren ausgelutscht, aber seit es seit 3 Jahren diesen Hype gibt, sind sie unerträglich geworden.



Da werden aber keine Vampire gehypt.. Eher androgyne Trolle.


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mich persönlich reizt es ja, dass es wirklich geht, sich die Zähne spitz zubauen zu lassen, ohne den eigentlichen Zahn zu schädigen. Das an den Eckzähnen schaut richtig richtig goli aus. Aber mal schauen. Denn wenn ich das will, muss ich mir ne Zahnspange reinmachen lassen und zahnspangen find ich potthässlich.



MyFangs und die Zahnfee bieten einsetzbare Vampirzähne an, die von einem Zahntechniker hergestellt werden. Damit ist Rauchen und Trinken möglich und sie sehen sogar verdammt realistisch aus. Sicherlich besser, als sich die eigenen Zähne anspitzen zu lassen.


----------



## Soladra (16. Dezember 2010)

ICh denk dabei auch weniger an Vampire. Ich find das einfach cool, Und glaub mir, Kitten, ich werd mein leben lang mit so ähnlich schrägen gestalten rumhängen wie ich es bin^^

Und Was jobs angehen... Hab ja ned gesagt,dass es heut oder morgen sein muss.

@Deanne: danke für die Links, Das kuk ich mir mal genauer an


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> @Deanne: danke für die Links, Das kuk ich mir mal genauer an



Ich kann dir gerne auch eine Anleitung schicken, wie man sich solche Dinger mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick und dem richtigen Material selbst machen kann.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Dezember 2010)

Für mich haben Körpermodifikationen so ihre Grenzen...ist halt Geschmackssache...

Piercings finde ich interessant. Müssen aber zur entsprechenden Person passen. An der Lippe kann ich gar nicht ab, weil es mich einfach beim Küssen stört. Sonst halt typ-abhängig.

Tattoos finde ich extrem cool, so lange man doch mehr natürliche Haut als Farbe an seinem Körper hat. Arschgeweihe und Tribals gehen gar nicht. Ich selber werde mir am 22. Februar in einer 3-4 Stunden Sitzung eine Rune mit Spruchband auf den rechten Oberarm stechen lassen. Endlich!

Alles darüber hinaus finde ich dann doch eher abschreckend als anziehend...


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Pasqualdi schrieb:


> Body Modification oder Body modding fasst formal den gesamten Bereich Körpermodifikation zusammen. Eng gesehen gehts bei Ohrringen los und hört "nirgendwo" auf.
> Körperdehnungen, Piercings - aber offenbar nicht Tattoos zählen zum Bereich der Körpermodifikation.
> 
> Kennt Ihr Leute, die ihren Körper "gemodded" haben? Würdet ihr es tun, z.B. wenn euer Partner darauf besteht?
> ...




Ich lebe in so einem Umfeld, also ja durchaus kenne jede Menge.
Meine urpsrünglich beste Freundin zum Beispiel, hat mehrere Tattos, sogar eins was den ganzen Rücken bedeckt.
Hab sogar nen mänlichen Kumpel der ein Zungenpiercing hat.

Ich bin da eigentlich sehr tollerant. bei mir hörts bei Sachen auf wie "Zungenspalten, Ohrläpchen Amputieren, Fingerkuppe abschneiden, etc.. sowas ist eher selbstverstümmelung.

Aber Tattoos: je mehr desto besser (aber net im Gesicht oder so xD), und natürlich nicht komplett "Motive und kein Ganzkörpertattoo". Piercing, Ohrringe, Schmuck, nur her damit. Zungenpiercing würde ich als Mann net wollen, aber Freundin, gerne hatte ich schon, cool, kein Problem. Intimpiercings und Tattoos sind auch eine erotische Überraschung der Sonderklasse von der ich immer sehr angetan bin.

Ach und PS:
"Vampire" mögen ausgelutscht sein, Kainskinder nicht, wenn du verstehst.
Die einzigen vernünftigen Refferenzen für Vampire sind "Interview mit einem Vampir", "Königin der Vampire", und vielleicht noch in "" Underword 1. Ansponsten nur noch das P&P RPG Vampire die Maskerade. 
Ich will damit andeuten, richtige Vampire sind nicht ausgelutscht. 
Hollywood ist dazu nur nicht in der Lage. Das ist wie mit Ninjas, die liefen auch nicht in schwarzen Strampelanzügen rum. Realistischere Darstellungen wie in "Ninja Assassins" demonstrieren wie schnell etwas doch nicht tod ist, wenn es mal vernünftig dagestellt wird.

Zum Beispiel ist jeder der die Worgen vom Aussehen für Werwölfe hält, in meinen Augen auch nicht ganz bei Trost.
(Sie sollen sowas darstellen, schon klar, aber unter einem "Garou" stelle ich mir was anderes vor. Die haben nichtmal einen Schwanz.


----------

